# How baby friendly is the TT MK3?



## Mcgrimes (Feb 25, 2016)

Right guys, so in about 5-6 months my life will massively change,

In an ideal situation I'll be able to keep the TT (coupe of course)!

We are shopping this weekend to see what we can fit in each of our cars, but in the meantime I'd like to know how you guys got on!

So, did anyone manage to fit a pram in the boot?

What about handling a car seat in the back? Was it hard work? I'm looking at isofix bases!

How do you find babies/small kids in your car?

Any other issues you experienced?

Is it time to swap to a Picasso?


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Get the wife a family friendly car!

I got my TT (admittedly a mk2 but same applies mk3) when we were expecting our first. After a year you can get a forward facing seat in the back and once they walk they can climb in.... but until then the TT just wont work!

You cant get a baby into the back only the passenger seat so the wife will need to walk!!

On top push chair etc no chance fitting that in the boot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Not at all really, but i got by with a child seat in the R8.
He loved the top down.


----------



## david.beeston (Oct 10, 2015)

I managed to get our Mama & Papas Armadillo Flip XT pram in the back pretty easily to be honest. The accompanying baby car seat fits in the front fine, but I couldn't get it in the back.

I also have two other kids (7 and 10) and they fit in the back fine too.

It's much more baby friendly than I thought it would be.


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

My five year old was fine in the back, although I don't think I'd like to be bending in very often to put a baby in. However, I'd make do if I had to. I don't see why a baby seat wouldn't fit in, provided your wife doesn't mind being very cramped in the front.

You'd have to have a fairly large pram not to be able to fit it in the boot. We still have ours and it would easily fit in - I think most are designed to fit in the back of small hatches, so you should be fine. Also, most manufacturers will give you the folded down dimensions, so you can do your research online before committing.


----------



## Multijfj (Feb 6, 2006)

I actually tried a newborn baby seat and base in the back of a MK3 TT my dealer leant me in prep for the TTRS and it just doesn't work. The passenger seat has to be as far forward as possible to make it work, and then there is just zero room for anyone sitting there. Not to mention it's much more dangerous.

Doesn't work until they can face forward I'm afraid !


----------



## Whaleblue (Nov 2, 2016)

First and foremost, congratulations on your impending parenthood!

My kids are now grown up. When my son was born we had a three door Astra GTE. It was a company car, and we only had this one car as I worked in London, and commuted by train. Within days of our son's arrival home we realised that the three door car was not a viable option if we wanted our backs to remain functional! I blagged a four door Mazda Xedos and our lives were 100% improved on the getting from A to B front.

In short - my advice - no a TT coupe will not work. If your wife has a more normal 4/5 door car just use that until your child is old enough to hop in the back by themselves onto a booster seat.


----------



## Mcgrimes (Feb 25, 2016)

Thanks for the comments guys!

We bought a pram today and a car seat with isofix base:

Pram : fits in the boot with the wheels taken off, and parcel shelf and cover removed

Car seat: won't fit in the back, will only fit in the front, but with no space for the wife!

All in all, a lot of faff, but can be used in case of emergencies.

Luckily the wife has a 5 door car so it looks like that will become our primary car for the next year or so... and it's electric so it's cheap!


----------



## richarnold (Jun 4, 2016)

Our daughter's car seat, fits in the back no problem and she''s nearly 9! It's not isofix though!


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

I was determined not to sell the Mk2 TTS when my little lad was born and have since got a Mk3 TTS. He's 3 now and loves it in 'daddy's car' I take him to nursery every morning and have a had a seat fitted in the front for the last couple of years. We sit playing with all the buttons; he know what he's allowed to press and what he's not. He often flicks the roof back (rain or shine) he finds that rather funny! And when I pull up outside nursery, his job is to put the car into P and press the stop button. Knows not to stand on the side skirt paint. Shouts a Siri to change the music. We go shopping at the weekend and load up the boot - I get to park in those parent-and-child spots - and get frowned at ([email protected]***!) until they see my little lad jump out. He helps me fill up the car with the good stuff from Shell and he gets a Kinder egg. Sometimes he helps me jet-wash it, or he just plays with the water. The car was a life-saver last Winter. When everyone else was literally stuck in the snow on the roads - we went the long way round along farm tracks... what I'm saying is that I wouldn't change it for the world. The TT is mine and his toy.

The wife has the family car when needed - trips to the tip and picking up the grandparents 

Keep the TT and have fun.


----------



## Whaleblue (Nov 2, 2016)

Smoothie. That's great!

Yes, Mc just needs to realise that the baby era is short. I'd advise he enjoys that baby time too though, it's over very quickly (as a dad baby's become huge fun from around 6 months - up until then they don't do much except...  ).

The TT will be waiting 

(With apologies for turning the forum into mumsnet!).


----------

